# Title Nine Violation For Black Males Only



## Transformer (Dec 28, 2018)

*Missouri University says a man asking out a woman who's smaller than him could be sexual harassment after they suspended staff member for making a woman 'feel uncomfortable'*

*The University of Missouri has claimed that a male asking a female out on a date could be sexual harassment – if she is smaller than him*
*It came after student Jeremy Rowles asked dance instructor Annalise Breaux on a date in 2016 and was hit with allegations he had violated Title IX*
*Rowles is suing Mizzou, alleging racial and sexual discrimination *
*But authorities at the college cannot agree on what constitutes using 'power and authority' for sexual harrassment*
By LEAH SIMPSON FOR DAILYMAIL.COM

PUBLISHED: 00:23 EST, 28 December 2018 | UPDATED: 01:21 EST, 28 December 2018

The University of Missouri has claimed that a male asking a female out on a date could be sexual harassment – if she is smaller than him.

Mizzou officials made the claim as doctoral student challenged them in a lawsuit surrounding his suspension in 2016 for the romantic proposal to his student dance instructor Annalise Breaux.

The college claimed that posing the question could violate Title IX, which serves to prohibit sexual discrimination on any federally funded education program, after Jeremy Rowles sued them for racial and sexual discrimination.







+7





+7

Jeremy Rowles asked dance instructor Annalise Breaux on a date in 2016 and was hit with allegations he had violated Title IX


----------



## LivingInPeace (Dec 28, 2018)

Messin with these white girls...


----------



## Everything Zen (Dec 28, 2018)

How does this only apply to black males? Also isn't the stereotype that they tend to date 300 lb bleached blondes?  IJS


----------



## Transformer (Dec 28, 2018)

Everything Zen said:


> How does this only apply to black males? Also isn't the stereotype that they tend to date 300 lb bleached blondes?  IJS



Because administration couldn’t explain how in 99.5% of the cases a male will always be larger than the female but he is the only individual suspended for asking a smaller female for a date.

His power and authority over her is due to his physical size.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 28, 2018)

LivingInPeace said:


> Messin with these white girls...


That’s the first thing that came to mind while reading that...


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Dec 28, 2018)

LivingInPeace said:


> Messin with these white girls...


Oh well.


----------



## Transformer (Dec 28, 2018)

Them folks kill me with the “uncomfortable “ ********.

Mizzou should call this policy....protection of white women from Black men amendment.  But just wait until it is used against a White dude.

I’m also wondering what he is pursuing for a doctoral degree.


----------



## intellectualuva (Dec 28, 2018)

I know this will be disproportionately used, but BM arent the only men bigger than the women....so I am still confused..other than the first story we hear about is a Bm and nonblack woman.

This will be interesting to watch to see if it spreads.


----------



## Transformer (Dec 28, 2018)

intellectualuva said:


> This will be interesting to watch to see if it spreads.



It won’t.  It’s a policy made up for him and the reason he will probably win his lawsuit.


----------



## kikigirl (Dec 28, 2018)

There aren’t black women at Mizzou?!
NBWH!

Oh the hoops they’ll jump through to get their “prizes!”


----------



## guudhair (Dec 29, 2018)

So he asked her out and she reported him for asking her out?...just curious.  I don’t care about the rule, the lawsuit or the outcome.


----------



## Atthatday (Dec 29, 2018)

intellectualuva said:


> I know this will be disproportionately used, but BM arent the only men bigger than the women....so I am still confused..other than the first story we hear about is a Bm and nonblack woman.
> 
> This will be interesting to watch to see if it spreads.




Here’s the usual narrative: “...he became a monster, he was so big, I was afraid he was going to eat me...”


----------



## frizzy (Dec 29, 2018)

Or...he was so big I was afraid to say NO so we dated for two years...but it was all sexual harassment after he left her for the next Becky.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Dec 29, 2018)

Breaux, she’s got Louisiana roots,I’m sure her family said hang that n word. And Missouri is hella racist in general. This wasn’t gonna work out for the brother.


----------



## sharentu (Dec 31, 2018)

maybe he will learn one day ...


----------

